# what about them skin tags....



## Clariposita22 (Feb 15, 2008)

do you have them? do you hate them as much as i do? how do you get rid of them bad boys?


----------



## Ample Pie (Feb 15, 2008)

They're unpleasant. My brother had his frozen off by his doctor.

Overall, though, I think you're more likely to find info about them in the health forum than here. I didn't look, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a bunch of those skin tags. I went to the doctor and had them removed. The method he used was simply cutting them off with surgical scissors. Do not do this at home this is something a doctor should do infection is a bad thing. The procedure can be done by your family general practicioner for around $150.00 if you do not have insurance. The cost may vary depending upon how many skin tags you need removed and whether a follow up visit is required. The $150.00 figure was for the removal of 24 small to medium sised skin tags without insurance and no follow up visit. I hope that helps.

Dravenhawk


----------



## saucywench (Feb 15, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> ...I think you're more likely to find info about them in the health forum than here. I didn't look, but that would be my guess.


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23562&highlight=skin+tags


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 16, 2008)

I had some frozen off about 20 years ago.....they grew back and then some! LOL! Kara


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 16, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I had some frozen off about 20 years ago.....they grew back and then some! LOL! Kara



How long did it take before the first ones started growing back 20 years or was it sooner? Its been three years since the doc removed mine by cutting them off.

Dravenhawk


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2008)

Even if you do have insurance, most insurance plans will not cover skin tag removal. 

Some hardy, Spartan-like individuals will tie a thread around the tag and choke off it's blood supply. The tag will die & drop off. I am too chicken to do this to myself.

They also sell a "wart-off" freezing compound over the counter in drug stores that says it can be used to remove skin tags. My husband tried it on himself, but he did not get good results.

Both of us have had better results getting a dermatologist to take the tags off. Ours does it, usually by freezing the tag. We have them crop up where the clothes are restrictive against the skin. For me - around where my bra elastic sits under my arms is the worst.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess it took about ten years for them all to grow back....and they had babies now.......LOL!


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Even if you do have insurance, most insurance plans will not cover skin tag removal.
> 
> Some hardy, Spartan-like individuals will tie a thread around the tag and choke off it's blood supply. The tag will die & drop off. I am too chicken to do this to myself.
> 
> .



i break all rules.

i snip 'em off using totally uncleaned fingernail clippers. Hurts a bit, usually takes 2 tries, bleeds a bit and then, no other problems. 

would i advise anyone else to do this? of course not. have i ever had a problem? nope. i feel like this should go into a confession thread.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> i break all rules.
> 
> i snip 'em off using totally uncleaned fingernail clippers. Hurts a bit, usually takes 2 tries, bleeds a bit and then, no other problems.
> 
> would i advise anyone else to do this? of course not. have i ever had a problem? nope. i feel like this should go into a confession thread.



ooooh i do that


----------



## Pookie (Feb 21, 2008)

lol.. I prefer an old fashioned razor blade.

But they come back so easily, die off by themselves, or annoy me so I nip them before they do. But they are all very small ones. The biggest I removed myself was only about 3mm and it did bleed a lot for such a tiny thing, so I wouldnt recommend messing with big ones.

Or you can tie them off tight with dental floss or thread, but thats far owwier than a nip with a razor blade.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

mine dont really fuss me all that much tbh though!


----------



## Pookie (Feb 21, 2008)

No mine dont either, unless I itch one and make it sore, or it decides to die. But like I said, they are all teeny, I can imagine being self concious of bigger ones.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 21, 2008)

Pookie said:


> No mine dont either, unless I itch one and make it sore, or it decides to die. But like I said, they are all teeny, I can imagine being self concious of bigger ones.



ive only ever had small ones, never seem a big one and cant really imagine it! im glad i dont have big ones!


----------



## Tinkertoy (Feb 29, 2008)

I recently removed a skin tag (this past summer) with an OTC - itworkspaste it was called - lol. It was easy to use and worked like a charm. I am going to try it on a mole next as it is supposed to work on them too.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

I use an ice cube to numb them and yank those bitches. I love pain. Unless they are big then I see the doctor who then yells at me for removing them myself.


----------

